
PGP and Nylas - bhaile
https://www.nylas.com/blog/pgp/
======
logandavis
Hey all! I work at Nylas and was one of the two primary authors of this
plugin. Any and all feedback and/or feature requests are welcome, either here
or on N1's open-source Github repository!
[https://github.com/nylas/N1](https://github.com/nylas/N1)

------
hirschnase
One question: does it support inline as well as mime?

~~~
logandavis
In its current form, it actually supports inline but not PGP/MIME. It proved
simpler for us to protect an inline PGP encrypted block than to implement a
PGP/MIME parser.

~~~
kevincox
Is PGP/MIME planned? I find it less intrusive and IIUC it can encrypt more of
the message.

~~~
grinich
Yep, it's one of the places we'd love to extend this plugin too.

We'd also love help building this open source component since we're not 100%
crypto experts. Its' really important to get this right!

